# converting Rem. 700 30-06 to a 6mm-06 (need info)



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

in my previous message, one of you guys mentioned to me "why not build a 6mm-06 off of my Rem. 700 30-06 action. Great idea!! I dont know why I never thought of that! What parts do I need? Just a 6mm-06 barrel? I think I could snag one on Ebay. Then just switch em' out when deer season comes to a halt? Sounds alot cheaper than building one from scratch or buying one new/used. If you want more info on what I'm talkin' about, the previous message is labeled "buildin' a yote' rifle". Thanks~


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Changing barrels on a 700 is more like a vascectomy than putting on a rubber.

You are not going to "swap out" between deer and varmit seasons. It is a more or less permanent operation that requires going under the knife at the gunsmiths.

Now, owners of a Savage can do this on an annual basis with simple barrel change kits because of the barrel nut design, but you are talking changing barrels on a rifle. NOT chokes in a shotgun.

If you want to shoot deer and varmits both, just go trade the damn thing in on a nice 25-06 and call it good.

just my opinion, I could be wrong ...


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Changing out a barrel on a rem 700 isnt just a matter of switching them. The reason I suggested the 6mm-06 is you already have rem 700 long action, and if you dont hunt anything larger then deer would make a good all around gun. As far as buying a barrel off ebay I wouldnt do that and you probably would never find one chambered in 6mm-06 anyhow as this is a wildcat cartridge. Also you will be handloading as there is no available factory ammo. If you are really interested in doing this I would talk to a good smith he will better explain everything to you. This will not be cheap but If you do go this route I think you will be very happy with your gun in the end. :sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Using an '06 case to shoot a 6mm bullet seems like a lot of powder to get the job done. The 25-06 will give ya' just about what you're looking for and you can get factory barrels for your rifle, no need to get a custom barrel and have it chambered for a wildcat ctg. Not trying to burst your bubble, just trying to look at this logically, that's all.


----------

